

Show HN: Spreadsheet Security – when password is not enough - przytu1
http://appsilon.github.io/spreadsheet-security/

======
danvesma
It's a sound idea, and a genuine problem. I'm not 100% sure I'd be comfortable
with those spreadsheets sitting on someone else's servers though - even if
well encrypted. You presumably have the key too?

